# Why vw stop making vr6's



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

Random question


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

random answer


----------



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol😂😂😭


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I've seen that video hundreds of times and it still cracks me up.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lazylu said:


> Random question


They have not. It is no longer used in the Golf/Jetta but is used in the Passat, Tiguan, and Touareg.

The engine is too expensive to produce, too heavy and too thirsty for modern use.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Because the 2.0 was making more power while using less gas, read that somewhere it's not the exact words, but it was along those lines. They still have the 3.6 engine.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

I am a VR6 Fanatic, hence my name :laugh:

As stated above. From what I gathered is that Volkswagen wanted to go in the direction of smaller engine=less weight upfront, More Fuel Efficient. The VR6 still exists today on certain models, Passat, Touareg, Audi TT, Audi Q7.


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

vr6fanatic said:


> I am a VR6 Fanatic, hence my name :laugh:
> 
> As stated above. From what I gathered is that Volkswagen wanted to go in the direction of smaller engine=less weight upfront, More Fuel Efficient. The VR6 still exists today on certain models, Passat, Touareg, Audi TT, Audi Q7.


Scratch the Q7, they either come w/ 3.0T or TDI now. But I think the Q5 gets the 3.2 VR as an option...could be wrong about that. 

As to the question, I lament for the demise of the VR in the Golf and Jetta platforms. For that brief time that helped distinguish VW "compact" cars from just about all other imports, save sports cars like the 300z and Supra. In that period, while other brands had buzzed and carried on like weed-whackers, VW had cars like SLC's, GLX's, and GTI's making sweet music. Sure those motors are heavy and not tuner friendly (relative to 1.8 and 2.0T's) but dammit, what a great all-around motor.

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## mikefox (Jun 25, 2013)

Actually I am not well aware of the cause as it ran very well. But I think the expensive repair might would be the cause due to the nature of its construction. I would personally prefer the 2.0 4 Turbo if I were to drive one.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

vwfansince4 said:


> Scratch the Q7, they either come w/ 3.0T or TDI now. But I think the Q5 gets the 3.2 VR as an option...could be wrong about that.
> 
> As to the question, I lament for the demise of the VR in the Golf and Jetta platforms. For that brief time that helped distinguish VW "compact" cars from just about all other imports, save sports cars like the 300z and Supra. In that period, while other brands had buzzed and carried on like weed-whackers, VW had cars like SLC's, GLX's, and GTI's making sweet music. Sure those motors are heavy and not tuner friendly (relative to 1.8 and 2.0T's) but dammit, what a great all-around motor.
> 
> ...



In the 2007 Audi Q7 came with an option of a 4.2 V8 or a 3.6 VR6.


----------



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

So the r32 name will be dead


----------



## Mk1fever (Sep 20, 2008)

They never will stop offering the vr6 for it is an amazing power plant. They just keep making it more efficiant till they finally give it to us in its original concept form ( vr6 turbo diesel). Till then it will just continue to be better on gas with different gear ratios and hopefully twin turbo ko3's and more valves. But that's just me the Vr nut


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

lazylu said:


> So the r32 name will be dead


The R32 Will no longer be available, Hence the 3.6 VR6 is the current VR now.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*reply*

They haven't stopped making The vr6. vw just rebadged it as The R motor. 3.2,3.6. FYI IMO The 12 v vr6 is still The boss.


----------



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

They rebadged it as r line just to take the r32 away from the golf


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*vr6*

Right .but as far as The motor goes that is still a vr6 hence The topic of he post.


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

vr6fanatic said:


> In the 2007 Audi Q7 came with an option of a 4.2 V8 or a 3.6 VR6.


Sorry dude, thought you were listing models that still have a VR option. I figured I'd point out the Q7 is off that list now, since I was surprised myself to learn they dropped it while the Touareg still has it.

:beer:
Ryan


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*vr6*

So what. it also came as an option in The cayanne. vw, audi and porches didn't call it The vr6 even though we know it was. they called it The v6 option which was The base model.


----------

